# Will be needing a new collar ......



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I said I was getting broody ....










So I am over the moon to be able to announce that we are sooo lucky to have been chosen to offer this gorgeous fella a loving forever home. He is the handsome brother of the beautiful Cora, a big, big thank you to Mandy and Pyper for allowing us to welcome such a special little fella


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Omg omg omgomg!!!!!!!!
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok I need to Breathe!!!!!!!!!!
HE IS SO GORGEOUS!!!
WHat is his name?!
OMG OMG OMG I CANT BREATH THIS IS TOO EXCITING!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is amazing!!!! Yay!!!
:jumping::jumping::jumping:
I am so glad i stalk this site!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't believe it'!!!!!!! You kept that blooming quiet.... I can't think of a better home for such an amazing puppy!!! I'm going to enjoy watching him grow!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations, what lovely news!! Can we have a picture? Wilf, Mabel and??? How exciting


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

When does he come home? what is his name going to be? WHEN CAN I HAVE A SNUGGLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh gosh posted that before it loaded properly! Now can see the pic!! What a stunner!!! You lucky lady.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Sitting here welling up,cora and this little guy are the luckiest pups on the planet!!! xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad I am not the only one with tears in my eyes!!! I can't wait to get home and show B!!! He will just love him!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:jumping: :whoo:roud::twothumbs::jumping: :whoo:roud::twothumbs::jumping: :whoo:roud::twothumbs::jumping: :whoo:roud::twothumbs::jumping: :whoo:roud::twothumbs::jumping: :whoo:roud::twothumbs::jumping: :whoo:roud::twothumbs::jumping: :whoo:roud::twothumbs::jumping: :whoo:roud:

Fantastic news Karen . So, names? I like Ralph, Rupert or Jude.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

He is absolutely gorgeous. When do you bring him home? I can't believe how you kept so quiet about it,such a surprise . Lovely x x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Karen! You're a devil! Your a monkey devil! 

I am DELIGHTED for you and your family! He is just gorgeous! This is soooooo exciting... We are all getting pups together... The forum will be flourishing!

CONGRATULATIONS

:congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::baby::baby::baby::baby: :baby::baby: :best_wishes::best_wishes:
:best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes:
:jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::yo::yo::yo::star:
:star::devil::devil::devil::devil:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:
:laugh::laugh:
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw yay!! So exciting! How stunning is he & also Cora! Just gorgeous x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

names please


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I feel like I'm five and its Christmas...... I can't quite believe it myself.... Thanks for all your lovely posts, it is quite emotional ,ILMC friends :hug::hug:
I haven't kept it quiet i only knew this evening.... I've been lucky enough to have seen numerous pictures of this very special litter and had many a puppy dream recently . I had hoped that I would be lucky enough to offer a pup a home maybe from a future litter but fate works in mysterious ways...... And I'm the luckiest, happiest, puppiest, gratfuliest future Cockapoo puppy owner EVER xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

aaaw so so happy for you Karen..a new :baby:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I like Ralph, I think it's lovely but similar to Wilf ... We like Hamish, Reuben and thanks to DebH , Fergus.... Erm dip, dip, dip xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Shall I most any more pictures ......?????


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I had no idea Karen you were even thinking of getting a third. Delighted for you, he looks gorgeous.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Shall I most any more pictures ......?????


do we need to even answer this?


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, I feel all warm and fluffy inside 

I am ridiculously emotional about this  I know Mandy was so determined this little boy would go to only the best home. 

He's definitely a Reuben or a Fergus 

arty:arty:arty:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm uploading a wee video if anyone is interested.........


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes please Deb . .... You've met the beautiful boy, you must be all cockapood still from the weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> do we need to even answer this?


..... Well said Donna!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely news and what a cutie :baby::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

_Oh ya WEEEEEE rascal!!!! 

:congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats:

Absolutely thrilled to bits for you...

That little fella is thee luckiest little man in the world :baby:

I reckon Hamish would sound lovely with Wilf and Mable and ESPECIALLY given his roots 

When is puppy day...you can visit me enroute to Mandy's and stay over if you like as it will be a fair old drive in a day.

He is a COMPLETE STUNNER....can't believe how special his markings are ...and such huge eyes...and ALL YOURS!!! 

:jumping::whoo::jumping::whoo::jumping::whoo:

XXX_


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

I love him I love him I love him x x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Debs how did the video come out,the wee rascals kept legging it from the camera lol x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That's very kind of you MaRRRie I might just take you up on that offer xxxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's gorgeous like cookies and cream and such a gorgeous coat texture. Well done to breeder mummy for such a gorgeous litter... Can't be many F4's about! Really great job.. The Cockapoo will be on the map yet! 

Names:

If you were JoJo and he was a girl you might call him Cookie.. He has a cookie coat! Scrummy. 

I like:

Finn
Casper
Rufus
Stanley
Henry
Freddie
Bailey
Finn
Brody
Alfie
Flynn
Felix
Seb
Toby
Teddy
Rupert

Wilf, Mable and Flynn/Seb/Brody... Aw the list is endless... What a job you have!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ohhhhh Baby Boy.
Jealous - but very very pleased for you.
Bruce as in Robert the, would be my name for the little man ....
Lucky lucky you enjoy the build up to puppy home day


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a lucky puppy!! Such a shame I won't get to meet him.. Imagine! I could have met him on my trip over!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Your still welcome to come


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh good! Phew! When.....?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Mairi where in scotland are you cos if youre further south from aberdeen i can come down with pup,meet karen then you can meet pup...now theres a plan xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

It came out better than a lot of the photos Mandy :laugh: Those puppies move quick! 

Right, I hope this works? I've no idea how to get it to show in the post. 

http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums...-8921-C21037279CD3-17696-000008BDEC5CF5FD.mp4


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> Mairi where in scotland are you cos if youre further south from aberdeen i can come down with pup,meet karen then you can meet pup...now theres a plan xxx


Great idea! Haha!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Karen, he is :love-eyes:STUNNING :love-eyes:
Watch out for an invasion from this side of the pond!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are too cute!! Can't wait to see both of them grow up.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Couldn't see video..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ohhhhh I can only see your pictures ... I must be doing something wrong x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I can see the video...WARNING...VERY CUTE


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh I must be doing something wrong... Maybe it's the ipad.. Aw dear! I want to see...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Must be ipad then Ruth cos I can't see it either.... Off to turn computer on xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwwww love the video debs it came out better than i thought it would xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

That's weird that a couple of you can't see it 

Karen, I can try sending you it another way if you can't see it on here


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Ohhhhh I can only see your pictures ... I must be doing something wrong x


Try it this way. click on the picture.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OMG


Gorgoeus, gorgeous, gorgeous.....greedy puppies

Cheers Deb ....im off to dream xxxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Donna  How _did_ you do that?! :laugh:

Glad to be of service Karen  Sweet dreams :smile:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DebsH said:


> Thanks Donna  How _did_ you do that?! :laugh:
> 
> Glad to be of service Karen  Sweet dreams :smile:


When you are in photo bucket watching the video on the right side is a box that says links to share this video. Click on the IMG one and then paste it here.
I don't know why it works better but it usually does.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS Karen - I am so happy for you and that Mandy chose you as I too can't think of a better home for this gorgeous little boy and for purely selfish reasons I get to see his progression from gorgeous pup to equally gorgeous adult XXX :hug::kiss::congrats:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG!!!! OMG That is the cutest little poo ever!!! I am just catching this post . . What amazing markings!! That is going to be an awesome puppy coat to follow!! Many congratulations . . I want a PUPPY breath kiss!!!!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

He is absolutely stunning. Amazing markings. Congratulations!

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow how exciting. He has such beautiful markings & he looks so chunky. I think Hamish would suit him. x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

OMG Karen he is so gorgeous I want to eat him! I am so jealous and now all of us who have 2 will want 3! (As if we don't already!) He has such lovely colouring he definitely looks a Hamish!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Congratulations Karen - a beautiful living fluffy bouncy plaything for wilf & mable! 
I just love that picture of him in the crate - you must get the same bedding he blends into it beautifully!! - they are beautiful puppies with fab coats. Can't wait to see more.
Are we still up for the holiday club???? You might only get 2 poos back xxx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

:jumping::jumping::star::welcome::twothumbs:Oh Karen you little monkey he is sooooooooooo gorgeous I want him he is such a cute little bundle puppyness :hug::kiss::baby:. You just want to kiss and snuggle him when doe's he come home?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
*
To Mandy for breeding such gorgeous pups and finding perfect homes
and of course to Karen (dark horse!) and Debs for getting those yummy chunky bundles for their own (who is having the lovely gold pup?).
The video is just great, Mum is lovely and all of those wagging tails - perfect.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I still can't see it... Sigh


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We are off on holiday the beginning of Aug so Mandy is being so lovely and hanging onto him a little longer.... So we' re hoping for the 14th.... Cora will be settled in her new home, I hope Pyper can cope with him that long xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just fell over...... 

OMG I knew mandy was umming and ahhing whether to keep this pup, I am so pleased she found him the best home ever, good call Mandy .. Karen is a fab poo owner and I hope this little fella is everything you dream of Karen   

Marley, Monty, Morris the Merle   I am naff at naming puppies, but great at loving an caring for them


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> I still can't see it... Sigh


Ahhh Ruth you need to check it out from a computer I can't see it on my ipad 

I hope you didn't hurt yourself JoJo .... Possibley wont have chance to come and play with your puppies!!!!!! this summer cos I"ll be a bit busy.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ouch could job I have a padded bum ... or that fall would've hurt lol 

Oh Karen you will be the best kind of busy though ... I will send you videos of puppies although you will have your hands full yourself lol xxx

I am so happy for you, come on we need a name and I think he would look fab in My Dogs Life Coat Catalogue , what do you think ??? I will never forget the fun we had creating it, you were brill and I thank you so much for all your support over the years xxx.. soppy sausage I am


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mandym said:


> Mairi where in scotland are you cos if youre further south from aberdeen i can come down with pup,meet karen then you can meet pup...now theres a plan xxx


Hi Mandy, I'm just outside Stirling...around 2 - 2 & a half hr drive to Aberdeen and around 3 & a half - 4 hrs from Halifax  

You're most certainly very welcome to meet here... Especially if it means I get to meet the wee man 

Anyway, I won't get in the way and will let you ladies work it all out together... I'll have a look at my shifts for the week of the 14th as I don't have them as yet. 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He is absolutely the perfect picture of cuteness!! How lucky he is and you too I want him!!!!


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

AMAZING what a wonderful looking cockapoo!!! AWWWWWWW


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Poo Party at Mairi's :laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

come via my house if you like lol  

Omg this thread is going to be crazy .. 

Where is Karen? Bet she is out puppy shopping lol...

We need a name for Mr Splodge as I like to call him ....cant add a Merle in the MDL catalogue without a name ha ha ha 

So excited for you xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Karen is my longest running poo friend 5 years i think and we will finally meet when i hand over the little man so looking forward to that.yeh we should all meet up,have a hand over mr splodge party xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Really special for you both xxxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ahhh those gorgeous little cockapoo bottoms wiggling around on the video! So cute!!

When I logged on and saw "231 new posts" I knew something big must have happened somewhere on the forum!

I love hamish and we would have called Tilly Rupert is she had been a boy. Both sound good with your existing too. His markings are soooo pretty.

Congratulations!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Still no name sorry guys  will get my thinking cap on. 
Mandy it must be 6yrs as I didn't even have Wilf, I was either looking or on a waiting list and I can't remember if it was a labradoodle forum or the first Cockapoo one, which then folded or changed ???? It will be great to meet at last x 
Mandy sent me this gorgeous picture today ....


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Ohhhhh what a gorgeous boy, he's so cute


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He is so Adorable!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is stunning

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Karen it was called doodles and poodles i think lol your little man is 1.9kg now x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That's was it xxx he looks like a chunky monkey


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He really is a little chunker with a lovely thick coat,a wee stunner and he knows it! xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

guess you couldn't detour to Leicestershire with the pups?!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He is so scrummy. I like Hamish but it was the name of an ex-boss who I wasn't too keen on so I'm secretly hoping you don't choose that one  

I'm still liking Jude, Ralph and Rupert or how about Rory? For some reason I'm a bit fixated on an R name, no idea why? :laugh:


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations just seen your news, he is a little stunner such lovely markings. What ever you call him I am sure he will be a darling, I love the scottish names, I quite like Brogan, Mckenzie would be good you could have a mac and mable! I wonder how many of us recently (and soon to be) two cockapoo owners maybe be making a post like this in a couple of years. I never ever thought I would ever consider having THREE dogs but since getting my poos there is a little niggle in my mind for a few years down the line  Can't wait to hear his home coming stories


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok we need a list of possible names for Karen's Mr Splodge  

If he was mine what would I call him ummm, well it came to be today I would call him Nougat to go with sweet theme  yep I know what you are thinking, good job he's not mine, poor dog lol 

But Karen needs a name to go with her pack...

Wilf, Mable and ......
ok here's my names ... Arthur, Albert, Frank, Stan, Mack 

This will be fun, lets help our lovely Karen out


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Ok we need a list of possible names for Karen's Mr Splodge
> 
> If he was mine what would I call him ummm, well it came to be today I would call him Nougat to go with sweet theme  yep I know what you are thinking, good job he's not mine, poor dog lol
> 
> ...


Selwyn! They can't be many of those around........
I also like albie, (a little spin on Alfie and Albert)
Or Barclay & Bentley & Huntley x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

nice names Tracey... think you need another poo to name as you're so good at this  

Is it me or is it so much fun in here at the moment? all this lovely puppy news is just the best and ILMC is still the best poo forum


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha don't tempt me.... All these lovely puppy's are fab!! - I think I'd be after a chocolate or a very interesting merle next time (I'm dreaming!)
& looking at your site - you will be over run with puppy's soon........ Very exciting! (Squeaking with delight) wishing you well on the labour... 
Ps like the nougat name lol x you'll have to keep one for that name!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thanks Tracey xxx

I have a Sweet theme and you have a R theme... love the name Ruby, very pretty name xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So many lovely names to choose from 

I like ....

Freddie
Sid
Mac
Bert
Eric
Angus, Archie, Hamish,Wee Jimmy(!!) for Scottish names
Louis
Oscar
Sonny

My list changes daily though 

I know Karen generally likes old fashioned names when she suggests for others.....

Love all the excitement and anticipation 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mac the Merle xxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

From other suggestions, and my own how about:

Barkley
Arthur
Dougal
Stanley
Rupert
Toby
Hamish
Mac
Henry
Archie
Barnaby
Bobby
Hector

I like the old names too!

X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

How about Murray? A Scottish name and in honour of new Wimbledon champ 

Gosh, I could sit here all day thinking of names. Some more old fashioned ones...

Henry
Alfie
Bobby
Norman
Frank
Larry
Gerry
Walter
Arthur
Jack
Eric
Victor
Fred
Ted
Gordon
Reggie
Perry
Kenny
Marty
Monte


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah yes Murrary is a good idea! My fave that has been mentioned is Albie  very cute & think he suits it x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the name Nougat! Love JoJo's theme! 

Also heard the name Alvie today... Cute version of Alvin.

Morris and Percy are also cute!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations Karen!!! I have to say I could sense this news was coming after your first collar thread on 'chit chat'. There was a big hint in there! Really pleased for you and am looking forward to his progress! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry I haven't joined in I'm at work its just after midnight and its awkward to post on my phone ... My old eyes ..ill have a look in the morning if I can see at all after my night shift .... Thanks for helping xx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want lol!!!!! X


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh HAMISH is perfect for him!!!! But any name is going to be great for this this bundle of puppy perfection!!! Sounds like he is one lucky pup to have found you.. Well done Mandy.. 5 star home for a 5 star pup XXX


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh now Murray??? Could be swayed by that one lol!!!


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Mandy I'm thinking I might have to squeeeeeeeeze in a wee visit to see these adorable fur babies before they go away... I promise not to wear an oversized jacket with secret pockets!!!!!!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

So beautiful  lucky you.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Woo said:


> So beautiful  lucky you.


I know so very lucky


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How do you think wilf & mable will react with the new pup?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just been thinking that lol.... Wilf played and played with Mable from the off, but took himself away when he'd had enough but that was nearly 3 yrs ago....time flies, I think Mable will probably take over doing the doodle dash with the little man, I wonder if she"ll mother him?? Again wondering if to introduce the same way we did with Mable....Wilf will probably wonder w hat on earth is going on lol xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

can we have more puppy photos please Karen & Mandy .. need my Splodge fix to coo over


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It will be great chaotic fun I'm sure - mable will quite enjoy been the boss of 2 boys, little quiet cute ruby soon took the role of top dog with Ralph!! 
Although ruby can get jealous when we meet with my friends Cockapoo, Maisie. She is 6 months and when Maisie and Ralph have a play - ruby doesn't like it and barks and nips at Maisie to get off her Ralph!! - possessive madam haha 
We actually introduced ruby to Ralph in Maisie's garden, so Ralph wouldn't have his whole focus on poor little ruby, and would leave her in peace while he rough and tumbled with Maisie.
Can't wait to here how your 3 way Cockapoo meet goes.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

I also like Henry or Harry, soooo excited for you x x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

So so pleased that Karen is having this gorgeous, adorable scrumptious pup.
I've been following Mandy's babies and seen the odd photo and now I will be seeing loads more...pleassse!
Lovely litter Mandy.
Congrats to you karen, you lucky lucky lady 

Val


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Have only just caught up with this thread - what an absolute little stunner of a puppy! Really pleased for you Karen


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Can't believe I missed this Karen!!! I was on holiday so off the forum for a week...! YAY YAY YAY this is such fab news :jumping::jumping::jumping: Mandy had said that the pups would be sticking around on the forum but I seem to have missed all the threads about it! Pah! At least I'm back in the know now! Are you thinking of taking Wilf and Mable with you to pick him up cus Mairie's garden would be nice and neutral with distracting smells for Wilf and Mable. However you do it I'm sure it will go fine- you know what you're doing to say the least! BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cheers Laura xxx no I'm leaving them at home it's quite a drive and Mandy is being lovely enough to meet me part of the way but still will be 4 hours and then 4 back ... So they'll have to meet here.. I'll have to video it xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Loving the new pita pata ....

It's taking me a while to get used to you being all turquoise!!!!! 

Any new photos to share???? 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Mairi xxxx I think Mables was alwayssupposed to have colour behind it I just did it wrong ... I'll have a look for you x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwwww you added little fergus,even looks like him lol x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Here you are Mairi xx


























Not long til you can cuddle him


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He is gorgeous Karen, I just said to my OH if I was going to get a 3rd I would get a Merle like this one, & I showed him the pic, he just rolled his eyes, but then said "it is cute!" - he looks like he has a docked tail in the first pic!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Get on that list quick Tracey and ... Wear him down lol xx


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Karen he really is such a scrummy baby poo, You want to hug him just looking at him. I bet the time just won't go quick enough


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know, I know, he just wants to spend a bit more time with his other mommies before he comes to us


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Get on that list quick Tracey and ... Wear him down lol xx


Ha would love to..... But 3 poo's under 1 year would be far too much!!!! That gives me chance to wear him down haha - maybe 1 to 2 years may do it!?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Get on that list quick Tracey and ... Wear him down lol xx


..... And I'll see how you get on with 3 - I may follow in your path!.. X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Here you are Mairi xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaahhhhh...... He is just Devine 

Can't wait to get a big cuddle from him... 

Just love that 2nd photo especially...he's so dinky...he doesn't look real 

Counting down the days...... 

xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Aaaaahhhhh...... He is just Devine
> 
> Can't wait to get a big cuddle from him...
> 
> ...


Ive just sent karen some piccies taken today,it took me ages,its not easy taking pics of a puppy that wants to explore the world lol xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Here you are Mairi xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love him in the first one! Perfect specimen of a cockapoo. Lovely compact shape! Just stunning! Love him!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Now I like the last picture - it is obviously exhausting being that gorgeous


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes I like that last pic too !!! 

Come on Karen...where are today's photos??? 

We need some updated Cora ones too!! 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Mr Splodge .. sorry Fergus is looking fab, oh Karen I will approx ages for the changing coat feature when you get time please  

Oh he still had those lovely little curls on his ears .. getting soppy here .. he has a fab markings and the texture well it looks so thick, soft and curly  Fabulous Fergus I think xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm at work ...... When I get home xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Yes I like that last pic too !!!
> 
> Come on Karen...where are today's photos???
> 
> ...


I will get a few of cora tommorrow but at the end of this week you will get even more cora pics cos she will be with her new family and spoilt rotten xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

mandym said:


> I will get a few of cora tommorrow but at the end of this week you will get even more cora pics cos she will be with her new family and spoilt rotten xxx


We are sooooooo exited!!! Last few bits arriving today  

Sad woman that I am, I have used Cora as an excuse to get the steam mop I've been coveting for months!

More photos please Mandy!! 

The photo of Fergus at the window is my favourite I think


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Debs I love that one too!! He looks so cuddlefull (I know I make up words) standing there! 

I also bought a steam mop haha!!! 

I haven't been shopping yet... I'm putting it off so I have stuff to do next weekend or I will be tearing my hair out waiting! The wait is painful!!!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Debs I love that one too!! He looks so cuddlefull (I know I make up words) standing there!
> 
> I also bought a steam mop haha!!!
> 
> I haven't been shopping yet... I'm putting it off so I have stuff to do next weekend or I will be tearing my hair out waiting! The wait is painful!!!


:laugh: We can be steam mop buddies  
We're lucky that we have hardwood floors and no carpet downstairs, but between 3 kids and now a puppy I need to make my life as easy as possible! 

I waited till we had put our deposit down before I bought anything, but I've tried to be sensible  I don't know if they have Morrisons supermarkets in NI but I found they had some great toys for £1 and 50p, perfect for puppies 
Also managed to pick up a secondhand stair gate for a fiver last night  Once the crate arrives (hopefully today) I'll lay everything out and take photos


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

DebsH said:


> We are sooooooo exited!!! Last few bits arriving today
> 
> Sad woman that I am, I have used Cora as an excuse to get the steam mop I've been coveting for months!
> 
> ...



Aw bless,she is going to have such a fab life! I have a lab puppy coming for the day today but in between the chaos and madness i will try and capture a few pics of miss fidget bum.she is like a whirlwind....are you prepared lol. xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It's getting exciting ladies, I've already got a steam mop lol but bought a blanket , a couple of teddies and toys, a collar ... And had to get the crate back from someone who I lent it to ..... Anyway as promised before I'm off to bed .....

Greedy babies..









Matching soft furnishings ..









I'm going to miss my sis xxx









Hungry work ...









And tiring ...









I'm here ..









I am smiling ...









Go on one more ...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Furgus!
When he is on his own he looks so tiny, but seeing him with his siblings he is actually quite a chunky monkey 
Poor Pyper looks as if she has got to that 'Help me!' stage of motherhood and I should think that she walked away quite quickly leaving puppies sprawled behind her.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think she's going to be one of those breast feeding after school mummies, lol, I think if she carries on when the others have gone he's going to be an even chunkier monkey


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, that photo of them together is so sweet! :kiss:

I think I'm going to cry taking Cora away from her mummy and siblings on Friday  And her Granny too! 

The boys are definitely bigger than the girls, but Fergus is the biggest I think. Although the other boys have chubby puppy bums , Fergus is already a 'cockapoo shape' if that makes sense?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is beautiful. They both are. You are both very lucky. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah love the new photos of the wee man...he's going to be a charmer 

And what a gorgeous girl Pyper is.....look at her eyes 

Just need to see Cora close up now....she looks super cute in the Photos too...her colouring is stunning and those eyes..... :love-eyes:

I hope the owners of the 2 red pups join ILMC too....would be lovely to have the whole litter on here 

xxx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

All these pups are so gorgeous & the mum is lovely too! So so exciting for you both but can imagine you will feel alittle sad taking them away from their siblings & mum as its clear to see how very well looked after they are x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cockapoo shape ???? The person who I lent my crate to last year when they got a Cockapoo pup , I just recently lent it to their grandma when she got a Cockapoo pup and unfortunately had to ask if I'd be able to have it back for Fergus, anyway I saw her on Saturday and she said 'he ( Fergus) doesn't even look like a Cockapoo does he ? ':laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: I really don't think she knew that she was talking to a ' Veteran Cockapoo'""::laugh: :laugh: :laugh:!!!!!! or knew how many hours and hours I've spent looking at cockapoos over the years. He looks just like a Cockapoo to me


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Cockapoo shape ???? The person who I lent my crate to last year when they got a Cockapoo pup , I just recently lent it to their grandma when she got a Cockapoo pup and unfortunately had to ask if I'd be able to have it back for Fergus, anyway I saw her on Saturday and she said 'he ( Fergus) doesn't even look like a Cockapoo does he ? ':laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: I really don't think she knew that she was talking to a ' Veteran Cockapoo'""::laugh::laugh::laugh:!!!!!! or knew how many hours and hours I've spent looking at cockapoos over the years. He looks just like a Cockapoo to me



Wont even type what i said out loud when i read that! Silly inexperienced woman that she is,doesnt she realise that all cockapoos look different,she clearly hasnt been on here has she lol,think she must be a little green eyed monster cos fergus is way cuter than hers lol xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Fergus is just so gorgeous, (they all are), his personality seems to shine out in the photos.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I had to find it amusing Mandy.... Could possibly just have been his fab markings that didnt meet her norm ,


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I had to find it amusing Mandy.... Could possibly just have been his fab markings that didnt meet her norm ,


She probably meant he doesnt look like her cockapoo and of course he wouldnt,he is the only one of his colour/type in the uk x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can't wait for her to meet him ....special, special boy xxxx


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Loving the photos of Fergus. Such beautiful colouring & he's looks really cuddly x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Unique beautiful cockapoo boy! I dislike people who are ignorant!


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

what a handsome little thing....lovely for him to have found a happy home


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just popped on for my Splodgy poo fix .. Fab photos Mandy


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Are his eyes blue?? they seem in some pics so sweet!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think they're green x


----------



## roancockapoo (Jan 2, 2016)

Our Ronan reminds me of your pup! This is Ronan at 5 weeks. He's a year old now.


----------

